# Decided to breed brown pigeons



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

OK. After I got brown birds from George, I became very interested in this color. It is an excellent color for camouflage. They actually match the color of my loft. It hides them very well. Now I went to, I think, Frank Mosca's site and read about brown and now I am confuse. Is brown color sex-linked? I know brown color is the least dominant of the three color, but that sex-linked stuff throws me out.

Here is the site: http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/brown.html


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes brown is sex-linked. so a brown cock mated to either a wild-type (blue/black) or ash-red will give you all brown hens and all wild-type or ash-red cocks (depending on the mother of course).

A brown hen mated to any homozyous wild-type cock or homozygous ash-red cock will give all wild-type young with the cocks heterozygous for brown or all ash-red young with the cocks heterozygous for brown.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Not trying to steal this thread but I have a ?. I have a "silver" cock mated to a BC pied hen, will this be sex linked.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Silver is dilute blue*

Any dilute cock mated to an intense (normal) hen will produce all dilute hens and normal cocks that are split for dilute.

Mated to a dilute hen will make all dilute young.

Is your bird true silver? There are a few that go by the nickname of silver, one of them being ash red bar. The overall color is silvery but it is not true silver and the results of breeding would be completely different than with a true silver.

Bill


----------

